# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Mastfussposition: vorne oder hinten?

## ludens.faber

Bislang bin ich immer nach dem Motto "Viel Wind, Mastfuss nach hinten - wenig Wind, Mastfuss nach vorn" gefahren.

Jetzt bin ich dran, mit dem kleinen Brett (85L) Fortschritte zu machen. Ich habe immer Stress und Mhe locker Hhe zu laufen.

Habe dann letzthin gelesen, dass es a.) keine richtige Rolle spielt; oder b.) es davon abhnge, ob man eher ber den vorderen oder ber den hinteren Fuss die Carves einleitet.

Locker surfen/carven und doch easy Hhe laufen: Wie macht ihr das?

----------


## cracks

Hallo,
als erstes ist es wichtig Talent zu haben.
Ja und dann geht das eigentlich relativ schnell von alleine.
MfG cracks

----------


## Napalm

> Hallo,
> als erstes ist es wichtig Talent zu haben.
> Ja und dann geht das eigentlich relativ schnell von alleine.
> MfG cracks



Ich denke solche Kommentare kann er sich auch von seinen Groeltern holen, die wren ihm beim Surfen aber eine bessere moralische Untersttzung!

----------


## nepumuk

Also erst einmal wrde ich es genau anders rum machen. Bei viel Wind fahr ich den MF immer ganz vorn. Der Mast bt dann weiter vorne Druck aufs Brett aus und es liegt sicherer im Wasser. Auch beim Hhelaufen ist es wohl die bessere Position. Versuchs mal mit "um den Mast rumgucken". Vielleicht gehts dann besser. Frs carven ist er weiter hinten besser. Auch ne Druckfrage. Ja und du mut ganz viel Talent haben (auch zum helfen).

----------


## ludens.faber

Danke fr die Inputs (bislang): v.a. Talent ... ;-)

Sonst noch jemand?
Danke fr ein paar weitere Erfahrungen oder Tipps.

----------


## derzilp

Das mit der Mastfuposition und dem Hhe-laufen hab ich bis heute nicht kapiert. Es heit immer, Mastfu nach vorn um besser Hhe zu machen. Aber das ist doch unlogisch! Wenn ich eine Wende einleite (also stark anluve) lege ich das ganze Rigg doch nach hinten, damit der Segeldruckpunkt HINTER den Finnendruckpunkt kommt. 

Hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

----------


## chrissurfer52

Und genau deshalb dreht das Bord zu schnell in den Wind, wenn das Segel weiter hinten ist, wodurch dann Geschwindigkeit verloren geht und man nurnoch rumeiert

----------


## olli1111

"Das mit der Mastfuposition und dem Hhe-laufen hab ich bis heute nicht kapiert. Es heit immer, Mastfu nach vorn um besser Hhe zu machen. Aber das ist doch unlogisch! Wenn ich eine Wende einleite (also stark anluve) lege ich das ganze Rigg doch nach hinten, damit der Segeldruckpunkt HINTER den Finnendruckpunkt kommt. 
Hab ich da was falsch verstanden?"

Hm, Du hast es nicht falsch verstanden, wohl aber aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Du beschreibst hier irgendwie das Prinzip der Segelsteuerung. Dieses Prinzip funktioniert auch prima bei wenig Wind und auch fr manche schnellere Manver bei mehr Wind und bis auf einen kompletten Fehltrim ist es dabei egal, wo der Mastfu sich befindet.
Bei viel Wind auf einem 85 Liter Literbrett mit dem Ziel mglichst viel Hhe zu laufen ist das etwas anderes.
Situation: Am Wind Kurs, der (starke) Wind kommt schrg von vorne.
Fhrst Du mit Trapez, aufrecht stehend in den Schlaufen, wrdest Du durch den Segeldruck fortwhrend anluven und schlielich unter dem Segel landen oder Du msstest die ganze Zeit mit dem hinteren Fu gegenlenken. (Dies passiert, da fr Deine Segelstellung nicht der wahre Wind sondern der scheinbare Wind magebend ist (vektorielle Addition des wahren Windes und des Fahrtwindes). Dieser kommt dann noch schrger von vorne und zeigt auf am Wind Kurs somit verstrkt auf die hintere Flche des Segels.  Dem wirkt man entgegen, indem man den Mastfu nach vorne schiebt und dadurch dieser Lufneigung entgegenwirkt.)
Das kostet nicht nur Kraft sondern auch Geschwindigkeit und Hhe. Zudem knnen die (bei solchen Brettern und starkem Wind) verwendeten kleinen Finnen nicht beliebig viel Druck aufnehmen (was auch auf greren Brettern mit groen Segeln der Fall ist) und so trimmt man den Mastfu weiter nach vorne, hngt sich mit dem Gewicht auf Gabel und Trapez verteilt nach vorne (am Mast vorbeigucken), um mehr Flche des Brettes ins Wasser zu drcken. Durch die so verlngerte Wasserlinie wird zustzlich Abdrift gehemmt und ermglicht mehr Hhe bei weniger Abdrift zu laufen.

Da bei Leichtwind das ganze Brett sowieso plan im Wasser liegt und beim Hhelaufen die volle Wasserlinie genutzt wird, ist es hier nicht so wichtig. Trotzdem kann es auch unter Angleitbedingungen helfen, die Finne durch Krpervorlage zu entlasten, damit sich das Brett nicht aufstellt und dadurch schneller abtreibt.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Hangman

Ich glaube mal das kommt auf dein Brett und deine Fahrtechnik drauf an. Ich kann mein Board berhaupt nicht gut mit Mastfu hinten fahren daher habe ich ihn vom wind unabhngig ganz vorne. Jedoch bereitet mir das probleme beim Hhelaufen dies wrde mit Mastfu hinten besser funktionieren.

----------


## Speeder

Hallo,
also ich fahre den Mastfu bei viel Wind immer ganz vorne,weil mein Board dann viel flacher aufm Wasser liegt.
Gru Jan

----------


## Hangman

Genau das ist der Efekt den ich bei Meinem Board auch habe und das gefllt mir von den fahreigenschaften des Brettes am besten

----------


## HardcoreWave

Also ich wrd an deiner Stelle einfach mal bisschen ausprobieren aufm Wasser mit welcher Mastfustellung du am besten zurecht kommst...mach ich auch so :Wink:

----------


## Ernesto

mir wurde das mit der Hhe laufen so erklrt: Mastfu nach vorne = mehr Drck ber den Mastfu auf dem vorderen Teil des Brettes also Brett liegt flacher im Wasser = mehr Seitenkante im Wasser = weniger abdriften = besser Hhelaufen dafr im Umkehr mehr Kante weniger Wendigkeit. Leuchte (mir ) ein. 
Aloha 
Ernesto

----------


## Malte

Meine Mastschiene is eh so kurz, ich pack das Teil immer in die Mitte  :Big Smile:

----------


## Lionritter

Jo, 
also Lars Peterson sagt in einem Lehrvideo, dass eine lngere Wasserlinie (Mastfu vorne) gut fr harte Bedingungen und Short-Board-Anfnger sei. Wohingegen eine krzere Wasserlinie (Mastfu hinten) radikaler in den Mannvern und besser in Flachwasser und weniger Wind sei.
Ich selber fahre einfach immer in der Mitte - werde aber bald mal etwas rumprobieren.

----------


## jaws2007

ich surfe jetzt seit 9 jahren. und fahre mein mastfuss immer im vorderen drittel. auch bei meinem 75 ltr. waveboard.

wenn du viel viel hhe laufen willst musst du dein gewicht nach vorne, also auf den mastfuss verlagern, das brett gerade auf dem wasser halten und so weit wie mglich zum wind fahren. mit dem trick kannst du fast gegen den wind surfen.

so klappt es auf jeden fall. ich wei es so genau, weil ich immer auf der nordsee unterwegs bin. da haben wir nicht nur mit dem wind zu tun sondern auch mit der tide oder der strmung die dich weg drck. 

also good luck

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo,
Olli1111 hat es schon alles richtig erklrt. Die Frage bei der Mastfuposition ist erstens, was fr ein Brett ist es (Wave oder Freemove..). Die Boards sind eigentlich so konzipiert, dass der Mastfu mit den Idealsegeln, fast mittig, in der Mastschiene gefahren werden. So hat das Brett die idealste Wasserlage bei den Idealbedingungen. Durch ein Verndern und Probieren um ca 1cm vor oder rck kann den individuellen Fahrstyle positiv beeinflussen.

 zweitens

Was willst du erreichen? 
  Ein gutes Hhenlaufverhalte? Dies funktioniert bei den kleinen Brettern sehr ber die Fusteuerung und Krperhaltung. Also, vorderen Fu etwas Richtung Bug in der Schlaufe drehen das Becken nach vorne drehen und das Krpergewicht etwas mehr auf den vorderen Fu legen.
  Oder Kontrolle bei berpower? Die bekommst du nach den notwendigen Trimmvorgngen am Segel ber die Mastfuposition. Dann solltest du ihn wirklich etwas, die Betonung liegt bei etwas, nach vorne verschieben.

Gru,Jan.

----------


## Boddenflitzer

alles richtig leute. aber was ist mit der position kurz hinter der mitte? nach vorn is klar, berpower, kontrolle, bigwave usw. ich fahre aber !!!grundstzlich!!! in gut angepowerten verhltnissen den mastfu ein bisschen weiter hinten. da ist die geschwindigkeit und das hhelaufen krass besser, mit und ohne vorlage, durch die geringere Gleitflche!! bei doller berpower nehme ich ihn wieder vor, sonst hebelt es das board aus oder die ganze fahrt wird unkontrollierbar wenn das board so "rumzappelt".
Aber ich finde das loose fahrverhalten, durch den mastfuss hinten, macht auch bei waveboards sinn, ist aber geschmackssache und abhngig von den bedindungen. Ich habe 
die erfahrungen gemacht, dass waveboard sehr sensibel auf die mastfussposition reagieren. zu weit hinten bei wenig wind, schon gleitet mach schlechter an. jedoch! wenn der wind und die segelgre und finne im optimalbereich des boards liegen, wird es dadurch agiler und schneller, ohne hhelaufleitung zu verlieren. 

PS (jaws2007): das problem mit dem hhelaufen ist nicht hauptschlich ein problem der mastfuposition sondern auch der finne!!!! ich erreiche gute ergebnisse bein hhelaufen durch eine etwas grere finne (egal ob wave oder freeride)-> du empfindest es vorne besser, weil du auf jeden fall im gleiten bleiben willst  wenn du gegen wind und strmung fhrst. wenn du nicht gut angepowert bist oder die bedingungen zu unkonstant sind, ist dass auch die richtige lsung den mastfu im oberen drittel zu fahren, weil das an- und durchgleiten wird verbessert. 
fr mich ist die mastfu-frage immer eine frage zwischen angleiten - speed/ agilitt - und kontrolle und die finnen-frage ein frage nach hhelaufleistung (groe finne) oder schnelligkeit und spritzigkeit ( kleine finne)

insgesamt braucht mach schon recht viel erfahrung um an unterschiedlichen spots und windverhltnissen das optimalste fr einen rauszukitzeln. wichtig ist immer eine gute abstimmung von finne, rigg und board auf die verhltnisse, dass macht schon 90-95% aus. finnenposition und mastfussposition ist ( meiner meinung nach) nur feintrim (wenn man natrlich nicht bis zum anschlag nach vorn oder hinten schiebt!!) um ein letztes bisschen an leistung auch in schwierigen verhltnissen zu erreichen, oder um seinen fahrstil besser zu definieren.  

hang loose guys

----------


## ludens.faber

Danke fr eure Inputs.
Ich bin wesentlich weiter gekommen (habe mittlerweile auch ca. 50 Surftage mehr auf dem Buckel). Meine Lsung:
Es kommt vor allem auf die Krperhaltung und -spannung drauf an.
Je grsser das Segel, umso weiter nach vorne. Je manver-orientierter, umso weiter nach hinten.
Gestaunt habe ich, was es z.T. ausmacht, wenn ich die Fussschlaufen leicht variiert habe - z.B. den Abstand zwischen vorderer und hinterer Fussschlaufe.
Beim Perfektionieren habe ich mich an einen Tipp von einem erfahrenen Surfer/Tnzer erinnert: Augen schliessen und ber den eigenen Krper spren, ob die Druckverteilung gut ausbalanciert ist.

----------


## ludens.faber

Danke fr eure Inputs.
Ich bin wesentlich weiter gekommen (habe mittlerweile auch ca. 50 Surftage mehr auf dem Buckel). Meine Lsung:
Es kommt vor allem auf die Krperhaltung und -spannung drauf an.
Je grsser das Segel, umso weiter nach vorne. Je manver-orientierter, umso weiter nach hinten.
Gestaunt habe ich, was es z.T. ausmacht, wenn ich die Fussschlaufen leicht variiert habe - z.B. den Abstand zwischen vorderer und hinterer Fussschlaufe.
Beim Perfektionieren habe ich mich an einen Tipp von einem erfahrenen Surfer/Tnzer erinnert: Augen schliessen und ber den eigenen Krper spren, ob die Druckverteilung gut ausbalanciert ist.

----------


## ludens.faber

Danke fr eure Inputs.
Ich bin wesentlich weiter gekommen (habe mittlerweile auch ca. 50 Surftage mehr auf dem Buckel).
Meine Lsung:
Es kommt vor allem auf die Krperhaltung und -spannung drauf an.
Dann noch: je grsser das Segel, umso weiter nach vorne. Je manver-orientierter, umso weiter nach hinten. Bei berhack (4.2er bei 8 Bft) fahre ich den Mast nun auch weiter vorne, damit das Brett besser zu kontrollieren ist.
Gestaunt habe ich, was es ausgemacht hatte, wenn ich die Fussschlaufen leicht variiert habe - z.B. den Abstand zwischen vorderer und hinterer Fussschlaufe verkleinert (nur 1 Position).
Beim Ausprobieren/Perfektionieren habe ich mich an einen Tipp von einem erfahrenen Surfer/Tnzer erinnert: Beim Gleiten die Augen schliessen und ber den eigenen Krper spren, ob die Druckverteilung gut ausbalanciert ist. Funktioniert toll und ich habe dabei viel gelernt.

----------


## benne

hmm...bei manverorientiertem fahren weiter nach hinten....also wenn das stimmt habe ich wieder n problem bzw. eigentlich doch keins weils ja bei eigentlich hin haut. rein interessenshalber: je manverorientierter (ich beim freestyle) fahre, desto weiter kommt das ding nach vorne. ich haus zwar nie ganz an den vordersten punkt, aber jedenfall vorne.
wenn mich jemand belehren kann nur zu.ich bin lernfhig :Wink: 
stay stoked
benne

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Benne,
an deiner Stelle wrde ich nur eine deiner Segelgre entsprechende Position whlen. Die Mastfuposition wird bei den Brettern der " neuen Generation" so ca ab Bj.2000 kaum noch bei viel oder wenig Wind verschoben. Aber bei den Segelgren schon. Groes Segel weiter vorn, kleines Segel weiter hinten. Je nach Einsatzbereich ( Freemove, Freestyle, Race oder Wave) besitzt das Brett eine Ideal-Segelrange. So hat zB. ein 85l Waveboard eine Range von ca 5,7 - 4,0m. Bei diesem Brett setzt du den Mastfu bei einem 5,0m auf die Mittelposition. Teste diese Position aus. Wenn sie dir nicht liegt, versetze den Mastfu um max 1 cm vor oder zurck. Nur in diesem Bereich kann dein Board sein gesamtes Potential fr dieses Segel ausnutzen. Markiere dir diesen Punkt oder merke ihn dir einfach. Das nchst grere Segel, zB. 5,3 wird einen Zentimeter weiter vorne gefahren. Ein 5,5 ca. 2cm von diesem Punkt...... 
Umgekehrt verhlt es sich wenn das Segel kleiner wird. Achtung es knnen ach nur 0.5cm sein. Ich persnlich suche mir den Punkt fr das 5,0m Segel und verschiebe den Mastfu dann nicht mehr, ob grer oder kleiner.
Viel Spa beim Austesten, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## benne

moin jan,
danke erst mal. ich benutze meist die vorgegebene range und wechsel je nach segelgre dann auch das board. meist ist es eh so, dass ich rausschau, sehe das wind ist und schnell aufrigg. dann schraub ich meist einfach nur das segel drauf und raus. meistens passt es :Wink:  
ich werd in zukunft mal drauf achten und schaun ob sich fahrtechnisch noch was verbessert :Wink: 
danke

aloha
benne

----------


## ludens.faber

.. habe wieder mal vorbeigeschaut.
Ich fahre mittlerweile ein Fanatic Freewave 77 und 104.
Das Hhelaufen ist beim 77er kein Thema mehr. Absolut spektakulr!
Zudem super-geil zum Carven, usw. Bin echt begeistert.
Den Mastfuss stelle ich einfach mittig ein, und mache mir ob anderen Problemen (= Manvern! ;-)) Sorgen.

Beim 104er ist's noch was anderes. Da muss ich schon feiner auf die Finne treten und fahre den Mastfuss weiter hinten, fr die Freestyle Moves.

----------


## borger

Habe mich beim ersten Freestyleversuch gefragt wo der Mastfu am besten hin soll.

Hatte ihn zuerst mittig, aber dann weiter nach vorne geschoben, weil ich dachte, dass das Heck beim Freestylen doch eher entlastet werden sollte oder nicht? Man soll sich doch auch bei vielen moves nach vorne beugen, um Bug einspitzen zu lassen?

Was mir irgendwie noch aufgefallen ist: Beim umstieg auf Freestylekiste ist mir das Brett beim Beachstart durch extrem fix in den Wind reingedreht. Ich hatte das dann mit der Zeit durch Fusteuerung hinbekommen, mich aber zu Anfang doch sehr gewundert. Dachte das liegt einfach daran, dass das Brett im Gegensatz zu einem 130 L Freerider einfach viel sensibler auf Fudruck am Brett reagiert.

Also: wohin am besten mit dem Mastfu?

Gru
Tim

----------


## Akki1981

schaut mal hier nach knnte interessant sein:

http://www.boardrider-shop.de/Trimmguide.html

----------

